# Drug Dealers



## tsdriles06 (May 28, 2008)

if you sell weed do you consider yourself a drug dealer and if not what do you classify a drug dealer as?


----------



## mastakoosh (May 28, 2008)

if i sold weed, i would not consider myself a drug dealer. because weed is not a drug haha.


----------



## loveformetal1 (May 28, 2008)

I hear ya man.. na until your priority becomes selling the herb instead of smoking you are just an active smoker.


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 28, 2008)

the government says you are so, you better act like it, trust me i know. where i come from selling drugs is a way of life and is so, common that it's almost an excepted profession. i can remember when i was in 10th grade i started to really analyze how much drugs affected my grade. after a very ruff inventory i noticed that over have of my grade was involved with some sort of drug. it was one of those things that really makes you think. that was 11 years ago. now me personally i don't think herb is a drug, i think it is exactly that a herb. so, drug dealer no, caregiver yes, but, quite frankly it doesn't matter, because, the government and a majority of the public will beg to differ. my suggestion to all who do, is fuck opinion and do what you feel, God gave us all free will and the ability to have cognitive independence.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (May 29, 2008)

I've had to sell some of my home grown every now and then to make sure there was gas in the car, food on the table, and that my little one has diapers. LOL.. it's very rare, but selling an 8th when things are rough really can make ends meet..but a drug dealer? LOL.. no way, not me. A drug dealer to me is someone who's more concerned with the money they make than anything else- for me it's always been a favor type thing, I help you, I might need you to help me sometime.. money should be of little concern..


----------



## Lizard.King (May 29, 2008)

If you sell pot each day then ya your a dealer be proud of it! If you sell the harder drugs your a dealer be proud of it! Dealers make the world an easier place...well pot dealers thats for sure


----------



## kronicsmurf (May 29, 2008)

I don't sell weed but i gotta say i appreciate that there are dealers willing to break the governments moronic law of prohibition. because if there weren't any dealers i would have never sampled some fine varieties or got my hands on good seeds


----------



## hom36rown (May 30, 2008)

Here in california we call ourselves vendors  I love medical marijuana


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Jun 10, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> if i sold weed, i would not consider myself a drug dealer. because weed is not a drug haha.


For you if you think weed is not a drug your right, but THC is how ever. the fact is ur selling THC not weed. I am an avid toker and dont have a problem messing with cops when they think they know there shit but the fact is weed is a drug that changes your state of mind. If anyone here thinks weed is not an addictive drug then you are completely wrong, it may not be physically addictive but it is so psychlogically addictive that while on it regularily u will convince urself that it is a physical addiction, once you reomve this factor it is very easy to quit, i have done it several times but i just love weed to much to give it up. Although i could not give it up for my parents i could give it up for my girlfriend.



dirtyshawa said:


> the government says you are so, you better act like it, trust me i know. where i come from selling drugs is a way of life and is so, common that it's almost an excepted profession. i can remember when i was in 10th grade i started to really analyze how much drugs affected my grade. after a very ruff inventory i noticed that over have of my grade was involved with some sort of drug. it was one of those things that really makes you think. that was 11 years ago. now me personally i don't think herb is a drug, i think it is exactly that a herb. so, drug dealer no, caregiver yes, but, quite frankly it doesn't matter, because, the government and a majority of the public will beg to differ. my suggestion to all who do, is fuck opinion and do what you feel, God gave us all free will and the ability to have cognitive independence.


As i said above it is a plant that contains a drug, you may call it a "herb" to justify its use but you can never say it is not a drug becasue that is just blatant lies and misinformation.



HotNSexyMILF said:


> I've had to sell some of my home grown every now and then to make sure there was gas in the car, food on the table, and that my little one has diapers. LOL.. it's very rare, but selling an 8th when things are rough really can make ends meet..but a drug dealer? LOL.. no way, not me. A drug dealer to me is someone who's more concerned with the money they make than anything else- for me it's always been a favor type thing, I help you, I might need you to help me sometime.. money should be of little concern..


For you, you are a dealer there is no way around it, although for a HotNSexyMILF ill justify it, becasuse u sound like you know what you are doing and have a very reliable and consistent product, you are simply just adding a route for people to get a better supply, a more safe and healthy alternative to buying street quality bud ridden with nutes and polution.

any way I myself have sold bud and considered myself a dealer, but people who are selling a 1/2 pound a day i think you are taking advantage of youth, the youth have a future and you exploit there trust by creating a product people consider cool, being cool is all that matters to amny kids. But you doing this is just as bad as what tobacco companies are doing, creating a void, think about what got u to smoke cigs, actually u cant remember because there is no logical thought process that would get you to smoke besides trying to impress and copy. 

The prohibition has fallen, dont industrialize weed, big tobacco will take it over. Organic Home grown way to go


Peace,


----------



## Hairygreen123 (Jun 10, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> if i sold weed, i would not consider myself a drug dealer. because weed is not a drug haha.



Weed isnt a drug? Since when? Lol.. A drug is [SIZE=-1]any chemical substance used for its effects on bodily processes[/SIZE]
Lol... People and their ignorance


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2008)

No offense, but if you have a psychological addiction to Pot, you shouldnt be doing it. The first rule of doing drugs is to have a strong enough mind to handle them.I go for months in between a toke, because for me, its something I dont need to do every day. If I didnt have responsibilities, then I might do it more. But its really a sacred thing for me, and everything has to be just right...the mood, the setting, the people. I want to experience the plant, not just get a quick high and then off to try and function at the grocery store. I've tried different drugs, and I'm no addict. You just have to have control. However, I am addicted to RIU. And pepsi.


Mr.KushMan said:


> For you if you think weed is not a drug your right, but THC is how ever. the fact is ur selling THC not weed. I am an avid toker and dont have a problem messing with cops when they think they know there shit but the fact is weed is a drug that changes your state of mind. If anyone here thinks weed is not an addictive drug then you are completely wrong, it may not be physically addictive but it is so psychlogically addictive that while on it regularily u will convince urself that it is a physical addiction, once you reomve this factor it is very easy to quit, i have done it several times but i just love weed to much to give it up. Although i could not give it up for my parents i could give it up for my girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 10, 2008)

Hairygreen123 said:


> Weed isnt a drug? Since when? Lol.. A drug is [SIZE=-1]any chemical substance used for its effects on bodily processes[/SIZE]
> Lol... People and their ignorance


 dude slap yourself in the face. dont ever get out of pocket on here again.


----------



## mzn710 (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, from the laws perspective, if i give a spliff to a friend, i all guilty of distribution, thus applicable to the maximum of 14 years imprisonment. What the heck! If i were to sell (i probably never will), i would just cover the costs of my grow and i wouldn't consider myself a drug dealer. 

Peace out x


----------



## Hairygreen123 (Jun 10, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> dude slap yourself in the face. dont ever get out of pocket on here again.




Get out of pocket? .. Who the fuck do you think you are?


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Jun 10, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> No offense, but if you have a psychological addiction to Pot, you shouldnt be doing it. The first rule of doing drugs is to have a strong enough mind to handle them.I go for months in between a toke, because for me, its something I dont need to do every day. If I didnt have responsibilities, then I might do it more. But its really a sacred thing for me, and everything has to be just right...the mood, the setting, the people. I want to experience the plant, not just get a quick high and then off to try and function at the grocery store. I've tried different drugs, and I'm no addict. You just have to have control. However, I am addicted to RIU. And pepsi.


First of all any drug is addictive and a psychological addiction is the less severe kind. It is called a psychological dependence. This psychological dependence creates a placebo in your body causing you to believe that you are addicted. As far as a strong mind, I have a very strong mind, I think it is insulting you even would think as to judge me before you get your facts straight, ok. now you contradicted yourself in that atrocity you call an argument at the last sentence you said you are addicted to RIU and pepsi. Well that my friend isn't a drug and you are addicted to it, I think it is you has the weak mind. I think me being able to do drugs everyday for months on end, and several times a day at that, and being able to drop them in no time is having a pretty strong mind. Now I am not telling you to break your responsibilities and start smoking weed more, but me probably having a very similar schedule of responsibilities and i can smoke weed everyday with minimal problems, so that is just one more way I am stronger than you. I've tried other drugs and I'm only addicted to weed as far as I can tell, I never drink, I have done Weed, Shrooms, Acid, DMT, Opium, Salvia and I am neither addicted to them I have no urge to do them in the near future.

Peace


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 10, 2008)

nah...i don't deal.....i just make sure friends and family dont have to smoke over priced ditch weed.....i dont make a living at it or do i make any kind of worthwhile profit...im not going by what the governments standard on this....by the governments standpoint we are all a bunch of drug addicted communist radicals who need the government to make laws to protect us from ourselves...fuckin babylonian new world order terrorists....but i digress.......imo a dealer is someone who makes a sole living on the sale of drugs.....someone who buys an ounce and splits it up to friends to get a free eight is not a dealer..."hes an opportunist"....someone who grows in a little closet operation and moves a little weed to friends at below market value to recoup costs for nutes lights and power is not a dealer...i know dealers...these are guys that are obbsessed with the hustle...they sleep 4-5 hours a night because when your not on the grind your losing money...they have strict prices with no brakes or deals..not even for friends or family.....they treat dealin for what it really is....a bussiness..they know profit and loss..they know what there demographic is...they account for overhead and cost of doing bussiness...like i said..this is my opinion...so before some self righteous blowhard comes and tells me that "anybody who moves any bit of a controlled substance is a dealer blah blah blah"...you take that down to the local donut shop and discuss that view point with the other pigs in there who think the same way as you..........


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 10, 2008)

Hairygreen123 said:


> Get out of pocket? .. Who the fuck do you think you are?


YouTube - "I'm Batman" - Batman Begins


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2008)

Listen, don't get all bent out of shape. I was just pointing out that if you get addicted to pot, well then you probably shouldnt do it. I wasnt judging, I was just making a point. And the riu and pepsi thing is a joke, apparently you didnt get it.I never said you had a weak mind. Perhaps I should have changed the "you" to "anyone." And before I had responsibilities, I too, did drugs way more often. I've never had the "need" for anything. And yes, I've even tried meth, and am proud to say I have enough control over myself to know when to say when. If you say you have a psychological dependence, Then since youre so strong of mind, and being the master of your own destiny, I say stop.Because anything going on in your mind...can be handled by your mind.I'm sorry, but in my humble opinion, psychological dependence is something thats been fed to us by the drug war propagandists, implying that even though we physically don't need it, we still havent enough control over our minds to know whats best for us. So before YOU start jumping to conclusions and thinking you're getting attacked, please get YOUR facts straight, my friend. People who yell psychological addiction are just feeding into all that anti drug DEA bullshit.If you don't want to stop, say so. But don't try to say that you can't stop because your brain won't let you.Being a strong minded person, take hold of your destiny and nip that in the bud. I wish you well.


Mr.KushMan said:


> First of all any drug is addictive and a psychological addiction is the less severe kind. It is called a psychological dependence. This psychological dependence creates a placebo in your body causing you to believe that you are addicted. As far as a strong mind, I have a very strong mind, I think it is insulting you even would think as to judge me before you get your facts straight, ok. now you contradicted yourself in that atrocity you call an argument at the last sentence you said you are addicted to RIU and pepsi. Well that my friend isn't a drug and you are addicted to it, I think it is you has the weak mind. I think me being able to do drugs everyday for months on end, and several times a day at that, and being able to drop them in no time is having a pretty strong mind. Now I am not telling you to break your responsibilities and start smoking weed more, but me probably having a very similar schedule of responsibilities and i can smoke weed everyday with minimal problems, so that is just one more way I am stronger than you. I've tried other drugs and I'm only addicted to weed as far as I can tell, I never drink, I have done Weed, Shrooms, Acid, DMT, Opium, Salvia and I am neither addicted to them I have no urge to do them in the near future.
> 
> Peace


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2008)

i say i "vend" to the clubs.
my family says i'm a drug dealer.


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jun 10, 2008)

back in the day when I sold, i use to think to myself, hell yeah, im a drug dealer biotch!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 10, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> if i sold weed, i would not consider myself a drug dealer. because weed is not a drug haha.


Exactly. Unfortunately, in the eyes of the law even nonprofit transactions meet the legal standard of distribution.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2008)

caffeine is a drug. are starbucks girls drug dealers?


----------



## humble learner (Jun 10, 2008)

Biggest drug dealer EVER is......................................
































our Government(CIA to be specific)


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> caffeine is a drug. are starbucks girls drug dealers?


No more than a pharmacist or a bartender. All three occupations peddle drugs under the cover of the law. 

It is the transfer of contraband which makes the activity illegal.


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Jun 10, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Listen, don't get all bent out of shape. I was just pointing out that if you get addicted to pot, well then you probably shouldnt do it. I wasnt judging, I was just making a point. And the riu and pepsi thing is a joke, apparently you didnt get it.I never said you had a weak mind. Perhaps I should have changed the "you" to "anyone." And before I had responsibilities, I too, did drugs way more often. I've never had the "need" for anything. And yes, I've even tried meth, and am proud to say I have enough control over myself to know when to say when. If you say you have a psychological dependence, Then since youre so strong of mind, and being the master of your own destiny, I say stop.Because anything going on in your mind...can be handled by your mind.I'm sorry, but in my humble opinion, psychological dependence is something thats been fed to us by the drug war propagandists, implying that even though we physically don't need it, we still havent enough control over our minds to know whats best for us. So before YOU start jumping to conclusions and thinking you're getting attacked, please get YOUR facts straight, my friend. People who yell psychological addiction are just feeding into all that anti drug DEA bullshit.If you don't want to stop, say so. But don't try to say that you can't stop because your brain won't let you.Being a strong minded person, take hold of your destiny and nip that in the bud. I wish you well.


First of all me being addicted to bud should not be a detterant to stop smoking. Just because you "feel" that it is unnecessary for you does not mean it is wrong for someone else. Did you once take a second to think, "maybe he is a med patient.""Maybe he is predisposed to addiction.""Maybe he just wants to know himself through self exploration." If you once took one second to look at these things I'm sure there are many people just like me taking THC everyday having little to no repercussions.(as I toke). Ok I understand you were not talking about me directly. When you say Ive even tried meth and i know when to say when, and im really proud of you for being able to do that, but enough of this spreading your holyer than thou crap. It is unessessary. I have had many conflicts with addiction in my life from my brother being a crackhead for 2 years, to me helping my mom stop smoking. Now my whole family smokes weed, not with eachother but we are concious of this commonality. The fact is a psychological dependence is created with in a few tokes with little time in between. I smoked one joint everyday after school one week in grade 9 and thats the story of my life.Lol. Perhaps if you don't understand what a psychological dependence is then maybe i can enlighten you.

A psychological dependence is a addiction to not just a drug but anything, let me explain. When you toke up the THC enters your blood streams, enters the brain and binds to receptors in your brain, which in turn release dopamine(a feel good). These particles of dopamine are released throughout the day during various activities, such as biking, eating chocolate, even for you pepsi or RIU. Though with a psychological dependency there is no physical withdrawl, there is a psychological trigger that tells you that there will be. This trigger can be strong or very weak, the point is when you are hooked on harder drugs that directly effects your body (crack, meth, ect.) your brain is rewired to do anything you can to get this drug. I respect your opinion and everyones who thinks that psychological dependency is a myth but it is not. It is not a physical dependence as is defined as a drug addiction. A psychological dependency is real and it is called psychological because it does not effect you but your conjure up a reason to toke again because a psychological dependence creates a "need" for you to function. I hear people all the time being like I'm better at stuff when I am high but I just look at them and say are you crazy, this is a drug don't mess around with it, this is the real world. Think about it, do you think for one second if you smoked a QP you could run faster than a car because you are better high. But it is people like you telling people that these things do not exist making them believe I can toke all I want and stop like nothing, if you are predisposed to addiction it is much harder than that. When I quit for my girl I felt like shit that day, but I got more stuff done as far as work and being with her and family goes, I had such an urge to toke I was going to hide it and smoke it but I figured that if I lie than I am no better than a person afflicted with major drug addiction, but with weed which should be alot easier to stop. 

Sorry if I kinda rambled and If i had some looping thoughts

peace

There are days and wake up and just forget to toke all day, then the next day start toking again.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2008)

Well it wasnt a holier than thou attitude, my friend. All I am saying is...if YOU know you have a "psychological dependence", and you Know what happens in these cases, and you know why,then arent you really just saying I don't want to stop? Because ultimately, you are the master of your own ship. You know its not physical.If it makes you unhappy, and you feel bad for doing it, then you probably might be better off if you stop. Now my brother shot up most of his life.Another is an alcoholic. i should be predisposed to addiction, right? But I'm not. Not because I'm better than you. But because I know myself and I know how far I can go. But logically... if, as you explained, you know its just your all in your mind, then you can't really be addicted. Let me give you an example....I know that hitting myself with a hammer hurts. I know it doesnt make me happy. I know I don't actually physically need to do this. But I'm gonna keep doing it even though the only person stopping me from putting this hammer down is me. I'm not trying to be insulting to you. Please forgive me if this seems this way.I'm just saying.....you CAN quit if you want to. You just really don't want to. And that's fine, youre not a bad person for that.But if doing it makes you feel guilty, wouldnt you feel better if you didnt do it?


Mr.KushMan said:


> First of all me being addicted to bud should not be a detterant to stop smoking. Just because you "feel" that it is unnecessary for you does not mean it is wrong for someone else. Did you once take a second to think, "maybe he is a med patient.""Maybe he is predisposed to addiction.""Maybe he just wants to know himself through self exploration." If you once took one second to look at these things I'm sure there are many people just like me taking THC everyday having little to no repercussions.(as I toke). Ok I understand you were not talking about me directly. When you say Ive even tried meth and i know when to say when, and im really proud of you for being able to do that, but enough of this spreading your holyer than thou crap. It is unessessary. I have had many conflicts with addiction in my life from my brother being a crackhead for 2 years, to me helping my mom stop smoking. Now my whole family smokes weed, not with eachother but we are concious of this commonality. The fact is a psychological dependence is created with in a few tokes with little time in between. I smoked one joint everyday after school one week in grade 9 and thats the story of my life.Lol. Perhaps if you don't understand what a psychological dependence is then maybe i can enlighten you.
> 
> A psychological dependence is a addiction to not just a drug but anything, let me explain. When you toke up the THC enters your blood streams, enters the brain and binds to receptors in your brain, which in turn release dopamine(a feel good). These particles of dopamine are released throughout the day during various activities, such as biking, eating chocolate, even for you pepsi or RIU. Though with a psychological dependency there is no physical withdrawl, there is a psychological trigger that tells you that there will be. This trigger can be strong or very weak, the point is when you are hooked on harder drugs that directly effects your body (crack, meth, ect.) your brain is rewired to do anything you can to get this drug. I respect your opinion and everyones who thinks that psychological dependency is a myth but it is not. It is not a physical dependence as is defined as a drug addiction. A psychological dependency is real and it is called psychological because it does not effect you but your conjure up a reason to toke again because a psychological dependence creates a "need" for you to function. I hear people all the time being like I'm better at stuff when I am high but I just look at them and say are you crazy, this is a drug don't mess around with it, this is the real world. Think about it, do you think for one second if you smoked a QP you could run faster than a car because you are better high. But it is people like you telling people that these things do not exist making them believe I can toke all I want and stop like nothing, if you are predisposed to addiction it is much harder than that. When I quit for my girl I felt like shit that day, but I got more stuff done as far as work and being with her and family goes, I had such an urge to toke I was going to hide it and smoke it but I figured that if I lie than I am no better than a person afflicted with major drug addiction, but with weed which should be alot easier to stop.
> 
> ...


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 10, 2008)

I can't believe what I'm reading here on RIU.. does anyone seriously feel guilty for smoking?

<Stands on chair>

I smoke marijuana every single day. I am not addicted to marijuana. Marijuana heals my body and mind in a multitude of ways that no amount of doctors or pills could surpass. Smoking marijuana also makes me more creative and helps me concentrate on minute details pertaining to my creative works- namely a driving force behind my work as a seamstress. Smoking marijuana has improved my life- and I am thankful everyday for such a magickal plant.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 10, 2008)

I dont know if im addicted or not but "who gives a shit"?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 10, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I dont know if im addicted or not but "who gives a shit"?


LOL...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2008)

Zekedogg again asserts himself as the voice of reason!


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Jun 10, 2008)

See I am proving my own point, both of us smoke weed and can agree that it is a wonderful experience. But with you saying that i don't smoke that often so it should be easy for everyone else to be the same as me, but the fact is there are millions of boats floating in the sea and you are on one of them with other like you on it. If anyone can't understand im not gunna be any more straight forward. No i don't feel guilty and I do agree that it adds to attention to detail and is beneficial in hundreds of peoples lives every day. and my only original point is that if you sell weed in any way shape or form you are a drug dealer, though there are varying degrees of this, the government does not see it that way and it is terrible that they dont. A person selling weed in negligible amounts I would consider a person providing a healthy path to the street shit. People that sell weed with no stop, and have a gun are the people that should be charged with distribution. While lower level dealing should be dealt with minimal punishment because as far as im concerned it may be as harmless as a man making ends meet for his family.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2008)

No, what I'm saying is, no matter how much you smoke, you should be able to stop if its fucking things up for you. As a teenager, I smoked every day all day. I was still able to quit.Did I want to smoke still? Yeah, because I like it, not because I needed it.And you can too, if you want.Saying its all in my mind, but I cant help it is a pretty lame excuse.I don't think you need to be exactly like me....but don't hold yourself back if theres really no reason.If you had a physical addiction, yeah, things would be tougher. But you said you don't.So the only thing stopping you from doing whatever you want is you. You CAN if you WANT to.That was my point. that's the only part of your initial post I was referring to.


Mr.KushMan said:


> See I am proving my own point, both of us smoke weed and can agree that it is a wonderful experience. But with you saying that i don't smoke that often so it should be easy for everyone else to be the same as me, but the fact is there are millions of boats floating in the sea and you are on one of them with other like you on it. If anyone can't understand im not gunna be any more straight forward. No i don't feel guilty and I do agree that it adds to attention to detail and is beneficial in hundreds of peoples lives every day. and my only original point is that if you sell weed in any way shape or form you are a drug dealer, though there are varying degrees of this, the government does not see it that way and it is terrible that they dont. A person selling weed in negligible amounts I would consider a person providing a healthy path to the street shit. People that sell weed with no stop, and have a gun are the people that should be charged with distribution. While lower level dealing should be dealt with minimal punishment because as far as im concerned it may be as harmless as a man making ends meet for his family.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 10, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, what I'm saying is, no matter how much you smoke, you should be able to stop if its fucking things up for you. As a teenager, I smoked every day all day. I was still able to quit.Did I want to smoke still? Yeah, because I like it, not because I needed it.And you can too, if you want.Saying its all in my mind, but I cant help it is a pretty lame excuse.I don't think you need to be exactly like me....but don't hold yourself back if theres really no reason.If you had a physical addiction, yeah, things would be tougher. But you said you don't.So the only thing stopping you from doing whatever you want is you. You CAN if you WANT to.That was my point. that's the only part of your initial post I was referring to.


true, but, if you want to stop and can't you are a weak individual. if we were taking about an actual drug i would be more inclined to feel sympathy for someone who is truly an addict because, of the withdraw factor(especially heroine). the difference with marijuana is the fact that it actually grows from the earth. there isn't another abused substance on earth that actually grows and is enjoyed in it's natural composition. let's be realistic, marijuana is considered a drug because, there are a lot of gullible people who fall victim to the status quo(smokers included). it's time for change and it's time for us Americans to make conscience decisions, instead of falling into the chasm of political propaganda and the interest of oil lobbyists. let me clear up my point, i'm not referring to oil, i'm referring to oil companies fueling the disenfranchisement of the marijuana plant for monetary gain. herb is only a drug because, politicians owed a dept to oil lobbyist.....i.e the oil companies. drugs kill and marijuana does not


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2008)

Right...psychological addiction is bull. And lots of folks fall for it.As I said before, we're all the masters of our own destiny.


dirtyshawa said:


> true, but, if you want to stop and can't you are a weak individual. if we were taking about an actual drug i would be more inclined to feel sympathy for someone who is truly an addict because, of the withdraw factor(especially heroine). the difference with marijuana is the fact that it actually grows from the earth. there isn't another abused substance on earth that actually grows and is enjoyed in it's natural composition. let's be realistic, marijuana is considered a drug because, there are a lot of gullible people who fall victim to the status quo(smokers included). it's time for change and it's time for us Americans to make conscience decisions, instead of falling into the chasm of political propaganda and the interest of oil lobbyists. let me clear up my point, i'm not referring to oil, i'm referring to oil companies fueling the disenfranchisement of the marijuana plant for monetary gain. herb is only a drug because, politicians owed a dept to oil lobbyist.....i.e the oil companies. drugs kill and marijuana does not


----------



## ToastedFox (Jun 10, 2008)

I smoke enough weed to keep me happy and have a good time, I'm not addict as I don't need it every day and have some days when I'm not a fuckin' kite.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 10, 2008)

i smoked weed for 10 years straight every day. i was still a good son, husband, friend or family member. i quit smoking for years for a job. just went cold turkey one day and didnt suffer one ill side effect. when i quit smoking and used other drugs such as legal pain pills and alcohol is when my life took a turn for the worse. this is peoples medicine for the terminally ill or people in chronic pain or relief for 1000 different ailments. what are the real drugs and pushers? the doctors and the pharmaceutical companies that are getting filthy rich for prescribing a pill for every ailment, that at the same time wreaks havoc on peoples bodies. the legal drugs are killing people not the herb. so if i sold a little herb to a friend in need(which i dont do anymore), i wouldnt call myself a drug dealer nor would i lose a wink of sleep. if i sold a ball of yay, to my uncle that used his kids school clothes money on, yeah i would have a guilty conscience. but i am not gonna demonize an all natural remedy that is helping millions of people.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2008)

i found it was A LOT easier to quit my job than to quit weed. fuck yeah!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i found it was A LOT easier to quit my job than to quit weed. fuck yeah!!!


 after years i just found that out again.


----------



## ToastedFox (Jun 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i found it was A LOT easier to quit my job than to quit weed. fuck yeah!!!



I have to say telling managers to sit on it and spin gives me a better feeling then any high ever. lol


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 11, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> Here in california we call ourselves vendors  I love medical marijuana


Vendors hahah! I love that.


----------



## blonddie07 (Jun 11, 2008)

So if THC, being a "drug" what is the NEGATIVE side effects.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 11, 2008)

Hormone disruption. ie man boobs, ball shrinkage, facial hair stunting

Temporary memory impairment. (NO it doesnt kill brain cells but it does stunt them and put them into a state of como)

AND #1 is a pyshological anomaly that has been found where people that smoke every day, every minute are stoned. wake and bake, go to work, smoke a bowl there, work, eat lunch smoke a bowl, work, go home smoke a bowl, smoke, fall alseep.

Repeat people.

Are found that mentally they are similar to the same age they were when they started smoking weed. IE. a 16 year old that starts and stops when there 20 something are still 16 mentally.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 11, 2008)

if i sold i wouldnt consider my self a drug dealer, not because cannibis isnt a drug. no because this is american...

the specs thats sells booze, the number one drug abused on earth, doesnt call its self a drug dealer.nor does the supermarket selling the fags that kill you.

so i would follow along in its foot steps...

im a marijuana salesman, or marijuana mart(m-mart)

funny how they "CONDITION" TO BELIEVE that weeds is just a drug, and should be illegal, when there so called changed-named-substances kill us more than anything else and its ok for me to go out and get cancer, or get hit by a drunk driver, but not ok to get high and play gta4 or elderscrolls oblivion??

the end is near my friends....


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Jun 11, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, what I'm saying is, no matter how much you smoke, you should be able to stop if its fucking things up for you. As a teenager, I smoked every day all day. I was still able to quit.Did I want to smoke still? Yeah, because I like it, not because I needed it.And you can too, if you want.Saying its all in my mind, but I cant help it is a pretty lame excuse.I don't think you need to be exactly like me....but don't hold yourself back if theres really no reason.If you had a physical addiction, yeah, things would be tougher. But you said you don't.So the only thing stopping you from doing whatever you want is you. You CAN if you WANT to.That was my point. that's the only part of your initial post I was referring to.


Ok here we go, no weed is not fucking things up for me, so sorry to disappoint you. If it was fucking with your mind then Iguess it was a good idea for you to stop. I have quit a few times like I said in my earlier post, with no problems, not only did I smoke everyday as a teen I still smoke all day everyday. I like smoking weed, so I will smoke until I get bored which I doubt will happen. I never once said it is my mind but can't help it, I said it is a dependence that you create because of its nature, being a mind alternating substance it is animal nature to change perception, dogs will eat weed if they find it, it is natural instinct to change perception. Now your assumption that I am holding myself back is faulty and uncalled for, you have no grounds to say that I, being me, is somehow holding me back. For example, if i hadn't started smoking I would have very few friends, which has opened alot of doors for me as far as being involved with culture and society. Since I did start smoking weed I was able to sleep as a teen due to insomnia, which inturn helped grades and also helped with my social life.



dirtyshawa said:


> true, but, if you want to stop and can't you are a weak individual. if we were taking about an actual drug i would be more inclined to feel sympathy for someone who is truly an addict because, of the withdraw factor(especially heroine). the difference with marijuana is the fact that it actually grows from the earth. there isn't another abused substance on earth that actually grows and is enjoyed in it's natural composition. let's be realistic, marijuana is considered a drug because, there are a lot of gullible people who fall victim to the status quo(smokers included). it's time for change and it's time for us Americans to make conscience decisions, instead of falling into the chasm of political propaganda and the interest of oil lobbyists. let me clear up my point, i'm not referring to oil, i'm referring to oil companies fueling the disenfranchisement of the marijuana plant for monetary gain. herb is only a drug because, politicians owed a dept to oil lobbyist.....i.e the oil companies. drugs kill and marijuana does not


I dont know what your talking about Oil companies for, It is not them that will be affected if weed becomes legal. It is pharmaceutical companies that will be effected. Hemp is being used as fuel at a very small scale in Canada, don't know about US. But it is such an insignificant amount that it would not affect quarterly profits, mostly because there isn't a greatly efficient way of extracting the ethanol or whatever it is. But neither is oil from oil sands, Im unsure of the numbers, but im sure it is close. If weed became legal, hard drug use would go down.



Stoney McFried said:


> Right...psychological addiction is bull. And lots of folks fall for it.As I said before, we're all the masters of our own destiny.


We are master of out destiny as you so originally put it. But a psychological dependence is like a routine that every body settles into. Like if everyday for 2months you got up at 8:35, brushed your teeth at 8:40 and went on RIU at 8:50 then everyday following that routine would become, well routine. You can try as hard as you want to change this routine and if you think about it it will be the easiest thing, but if you have no desire to change this typical behavior you will continue to do this. It is the awesomely scheduled life that will create the psychological addiction.



mastakoosh said:


> i smoked weed for 10 years straight every day. i was still a good son, husband, friend or family member. i quit smoking for years for a job. just went cold turkey one day and didnt suffer one ill side effect. when i quit smoking and used other drugs such as legal pain pills and alcohol is when my life took a turn for the worse. this is peoples medicine for the terminally ill or people in chronic pain or relief for 1000 different ailments. what are the real drugs and pushers? the doctors and the pharmaceutical companies that are getting filthy rich for prescribing a pill for every ailment, that at the same time wreaks havoc on peoples bodies. the legal drugs are killing people not the herb. so if i sold a little herb to a friend in need(which i dont do anymore), i wouldnt call myself a drug dealer nor would i lose a wink of sleep. if i sold a ball of yay, to my uncle that used his kids school clothes money on, yeah i would have a guilty conscience. but i am not gonna demonize an all natural remedy that is helping millions of people.


I didn't say demonize it I said that just because a drug comes from the earth doesn't make it not a drug. It is a chemical compound at very low amounts can change you perception of time and give you a wicked body high. Like I said I am an avid user and even an pot advocate, but using it irresponsibly, like going out with your friends and getting so baked it is hard to function as a human being. I used to do this all the time, but then I stopped smoking with lots of my friends and just 2 or 3 of us would chill and smoke a few bowls and just hangout. Because it is a drug it should not be the activity, it should be the activity enhancement.For example, everyday I wake up at 7:00 and I go for a 2.5 hour bike ride. I pack a bong, weed, and water. I smoke before I get on the ride. But then When I get to my smoking destination I fill the bong then poor it out. Then get back on my bike. This is often enough to remind me I dont need weed inorder to enjoy life.

Pece


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 11, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Hormone disruption. ie man boobs, ball shrinkage, facial hair stunting
> 
> Temporary memory impairment. (NO it doesnt kill brain cells but it does stunt them and put them into a state of como)
> 
> ...



this is all a joke right? 'cause this info is waaaay off. Broadband Player


----------



## ToastedFox (Jun 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this is all a joke right? 'cause this info is waaaay off. Broadband Player



I hope so too.

Reefer madness even amongst stoners even.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this is all a joke right? 'cause this info is waaaay off. Broadband Player


Yes a joke.

Marijuana Myths

my sarcasm can be lame sometimes.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 11, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Yes a joke.
> 
> Marijuana Myths
> 
> my sarcasm can be lame sometimes.


 right on, sometimes sarcasm is hard to read on the computer.


----------



## tckfui (Jun 11, 2008)

I hear alot of heads say pot isnt a drug, and I too thought that way, but its time to face the facts, marijuana is absolutly a drug, butttt, so is coffee, cocacola, tea, advil, and lots of other things we take everyday, just because somthings a drug dosnt mean its bad. 
so yes I do consider pot dealers drug dealers but not in a way that most do, I consider my grocery store a drug dealer, and not just because they sell pot !!! they have tons of coffee, energy drinks, sodas, advile, tylenol, cheese and all other kinds of drug infested products!!!!


----------



## gman4weed (Jun 11, 2008)

were i live if u sell crack heroin an shit like dat its a carreer choice lol no1 sells weed eccept kids an peolple that r like workin thereway up to tha harder drugs


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 11, 2008)

tckfui said:


> I hear alot of heads say pot isnt a drug, and I too thought that way, but its time to face the facts, marijuana is absolutly a drug, butttt, so is coffee, cocacola, tea, advil, and lots of other things we take everyday, just because somthings a drug dosnt mean its bad.
> so yes I do consider pot dealers drug dealers but not in a way that most do, I consider my grocery store a drug dealer, and not just because they sell pot !!! they have tons of coffee, energy drinks, sodas, advile, tylenol, cheese and all other kinds of drug infested products!!!!


I feel you, most any substance including food is a drug in essence, but we dont call all things including water a drug.

I mean we NEED water, its vital, we have to have it almost every day, but for humans sake we move past calling some things drugs for sake of relevance to life.


----------



## tckfui (Jun 11, 2008)

that was kind of my point I think?
theirs been many studies done on cannabinoids in the Human and other animal bodies, and the truth is we need it!!!, well no we dont because our bodies naturaly make chemicals that mimic thc ( or that thc mimics) that we wouldnt be able to survive and function without. 
there was a study done on rats and they somhow got the rats bodies to stop making these naturally accruing cannabinoids, and the rats would soon die if they wernt given marijuana every few hours. 
so the average person dosnt need it, but its very possible that some people have an off balanced natural connabinoid thing going and may need to smoke to stay semi normal. 
I personaly believe that the extended use of marijuana for decades can kill you, but only in the same way that being happy would kill you, or scratching your head, but I wont even get into that, but I will say, its fucking amazing stuff!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 11, 2008)

it sure as hell better be a drug. otherwise there is something wrong with my head.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 11, 2008)

us and animals
pot itself
man made

strange how we are the only thing it connects with. and stop telling me not to get my cat high.  


"Currently, there are three general types of cannabinoids: _phytocannabinoids_ occur uniquely in the cannabis plant; _endogenous cannabinoids_ are produced in the bodies of humans and other animals; and _synthetic cannabinoids_ are similar compounds produced in a laboratory."
Cannabinoids - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 11, 2008)

I dont know what your talking about Oil companies for, It is not them that will be affected if weed becomes legal. It is pharmaceutical companies that will be effected. Hemp is being used as fuel at a very small scale in Canada, don't know about US. But it is such an insignificant amount that it would not affect quarterly profits, mostly because there isn't a greatly efficient way of extracting the ethanol or whatever it is. But neither is oil from oil sands, Im unsure of the numbers, but im sure it is close. If weed became legal, hard drug use would go down.




the question is not will they be affected, it's a matter of how they were being affected. in the early part of the 1900's hemp seed oil was the major source of fuel for automobiles. yes, the issues of conflict have crossed over to the pharmaceutical industry, but, the alienation of the marijuana plant originated from oil companies looking to monopolize. speaking of the U.S. of course.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 11, 2008)

tckfui said:


> that was kind of my point I think?
> theirs been many studies done on cannabinoids in the Human and other animal bodies, and the truth is we need it!!!, well no we dont because our bodies naturaly make chemicals that mimic thc ( or that thc mimics) that we wouldnt be able to survive and function without.
> there was a study done on rats and they somhow got the rats bodies to stop making these naturally accruing cannabinoids, and the rats would soon die if they wernt given marijuana every few hours.
> so the average person dosnt need it, but its very possible that some people have an off balanced natural connabinoid thing going and may need to smoke to stay semi normal.
> I personaly believe that the extended use of marijuana for decades can kill you, but only in the same way that being happy would kill you, or scratching your head, but I wont even get into that, but I will say, its fucking amazing stuff!!!



i agree. one of my ex-girlfriends is a chemist. i tried to hide the fact that i was a "drug dealer" and heavy marijuana smoker. fortunately, everything came to light and to my surprise her herb appetite and tolerance rivaled my own much to my surprise. we had extensive conversations about herb and she explained to me how marijuana is chemically good for the body. i don't remember what she told me specifically but, reading your quote brought up the memory. would any chemists or college students studying such care to elaborate?


----------



## Dfunk (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm no chemist or college student, but I am a 14 year veteran smoker of the SPECIAL Cannabis plant! Here is what I can share from EXPERIENCE. Drug is only a word in a written dictionary created by humans so really in a higher sense it means absolutely nothing. It's just a way to identify something. Drug dealer has already been THOROUGHLY explained in someone's earlier post. If you didn't see it read again & then again! It's there - It couldn't be explained better. As far as human relation to the Cannabis plant - it is in my opinion very important to us and I'll explain why. Animals & humans show distinct differences in their sexes generally speaking correct? Guess what plant is one of the only in the WORLD that has striking differences between male & female. There are others that do, but not like this one. It's the Cannabis/Hemp plant. Coincidence - I think not. The prohibition involves much much more than just the pharma. companies. A Cannabis/Hemp plant could save the world, but it would cause economic disater for all big business. This one plant could grow almost anywhere so there would be tons & tons of it(no shortages). You could make - ready - paper,clothes,fuel,food, beverages, rope, etc. The list just goes on & on. Hemp fiber is the strongest natural fiber in the world. Hemp seed is loaded with all types of great nutrients. Smoking is great, but eating the products of the Cannabis/Hemp plant properly prepared is extremely benificial to your health & can get you baked if you make certain recipes. My believes on smoking everyday( I consumed/smoked well over 20 lbs. of Cannabis in my life). It does effect short term memory, but only temporarily - It does take some lung power away if your a heavy smoker, but nothing drastic. It definately allows the mind to be more open & understanding to different ideas & concepts. Overall with reasonable use - NOT ABUSE - it's as helpful as any other beneficial plant if not more. Of note I only been really sick once since I started using & I never take pain pills or any other pill or vitamin. I eat right, cosume Cannabis, & think for myself. These are some important things to remember for well being. One love!


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Jun 12, 2008)

Great Post D, it was very informative and thats what I like to see. But when you said that it cause lower lung strength, that is just a myth. It actually allows you to breath deeper and clearer, because of smoking for such a long time your lungs repair them selves from the initial damage, then are only damaged slightly and continue to repair, which creates scar tissue allowing you to breath more noxious things with out being "hurt" as badly. The scar tissue is not really scar tissue but a resistant layering type thing.\

Peace


----------



## MatsuMist (Jun 12, 2008)

Mr.KushMan said:


> First of all any drug is addictive and a psychological addiction is the less severe kind. It is called a psychological dependence. This psychological dependence creates a placebo in your body causing you to believe that you are addicted. As far as a strong mind, I have a very strong mind, I think it is insulting you even would think as to judge me before you get your facts straight, ok. now you contradicted yourself in that atrocity you call an argument at the last sentence you said you are addicted to RIU and pepsi. Well that my friend isn't a drug and you are addicted to it, I think it is you has the weak mind. I think me being able to do drugs everyday for months on end, and several times a day at that, and being able to drop them in no time is having a pretty strong mind. Now I am not telling you to break your responsibilities and start smoking weed more, but me probably having a very similar schedule of responsibilities and i can smoke weed everyday with minimal problems, so that is just one more way I am stronger than you. I've tried other drugs and I'm only addicted to weed as far as I can tell, I never drink, I have done Weed, Shrooms, Acid, DMT, Opium, Salvia and I am neither addicted to them I have no urge to do them in the near future.
> 
> Peace


i feel that shit bro.


----------



## MatsuMist (Jun 12, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> I can't believe what I'm reading here on RIU.. does anyone seriously feel guilty for smoking?
> 
> <Stands on chair>
> 
> I smoke marijuana every single day. I am not addicted to marijuana. Marijuana heals my body and mind in a multitude of ways that no amount of doctors or pills could surpass. Smoking marijuana also makes me more creative and helps me concentrate on minute details pertaining to my creative works- namely a driving force behind my work as a seamstress. Smoking marijuana has improved my life- and I am thankful everyday for such a magickal plant.


I'm sure it makes your work even more genuine and unique!

STAND UP!

awesome post hotNSexyMilf


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 12, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> I dont know what your talking about Oil companies for, It is not them that will be affected if weed becomes legal. It is pharmaceutical companies that will be effected. Hemp is being used as fuel at a very small scale in Canada, don't know about US. But it is such an insignificant amount that it would not affect quarterly profits, mostly because there isn't a greatly efficient way of extracting the ethanol or whatever it is. But neither is oil from oil sands, Im unsure of the numbers, but im sure it is close. If weed became legal, hard drug use would go down.
> 
> the question is not will they be affected, it's a matter of how they were being affected. in the early part of the 1900's hemp seed oil was the major source of fuel for automobiles. yes, the issues of conflict have crossed over to the pharmaceutical industry, but, the alienation of the marijuana plant originated from oil companies looking to monopolize. speaking of the U.S. of course.


Exactly, big pharma stands to lose just like the manufacturers of alcohol and the timber industry. Big oil adapting to hemp oil as a bio-diesel and big tobacco marketing cannabis as a recreational drug are poised to benefit if they react positively to the trend.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 12, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> I'm no chemist or college student, but I am a 14 year veteran smoker of the SPECIAL Cannabis plant! Here is what I can share from EXPERIENCE. Drug is only a word in a written dictionary created by humans so really in a higher sense it means absolutely nothing. It's just a way to identify something. Drug dealer has already been THOROUGHLY explained in someone's earlier post. If you didn't see it read again & then again! It's there - It couldn't be explained better. As far as human relation to the Cannabis plant - it is in my opinion very important to us and I'll explain why. Animals & humans show distinct differences in their sexes generally speaking correct? Guess what plant is one of the only in the WORLD that has striking differences between male & female. There are others that do, but not like this one. It's the Cannabis/Hemp plant. Coincidence - I think not. The prohibition involves much much more than just the pharma. companies. A Cannabis/Hemp plant could save the world, but it would cause economic disater for all big business. This one plant could grow almost anywhere so there would be tons & tons of it(no shortages). You could make - ready - paper,clothes,fuel,food, beverages, rope, etc. The list just goes on & on. Hemp fiber is the strongest natural fiber in the world. Hemp seed is loaded with all types of great nutrients. Smoking is great, but eating the products of the Cannabis/Hemp plant properly prepared is extremely benificial to your health & can get you baked if you make certain recipes. My believes on smoking everyday( I consumed/smoked well over 20 lbs. of Cannabis in my life). It does effect short term memory, but only temporarily - It does take some lung power away if your a heavy smoker, but nothing drastic. It definately allows the mind to be more open & understanding to different ideas & concepts. Overall with reasonable use - NOT ABUSE - it's as helpful as any other beneficial plant if not more. Of note I only been really sick once since I started using & I never take pain pills or any other pill or vitamin. I eat right, cosume Cannabis, & think for myself. These are some important things to remember for well being. One love!


 one love brother.........


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 12, 2008)

The DSM IV classifies marijuana use as a dependence.

A addiction is any thing used left untreated will lead to death.


----------



## Dfunk (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanx nickfury510! If we as human beings could spread that love & understanding we could achieve amazing things. Of note - this is a fact - not one person has ever died from a Cannabis/Hemp overdose. NO ONE. At least & it's probably more - 1 person everyday dies from alcohol poisioning. Cannabis/Hemp is the one substance it's alright to be addicted to as long as you can stop when you want which you should be able to do if you have control of your mind. To those who don't know Marijuana is Mexican street slang that was adapted to make the drug sound worse than it is. It was originally spelled Marihuana. I've done some historical research.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 13, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> Thanx nickfury510! If we as human beings could spread that love & understanding we could achieve amazing things. Of note - this is a fact - not one person has ever died from a Cannabis/Hemp overdose. NO ONE. At least & it's probably more - 1 person everyday dies from alcohol poisioning. Cannabis/Hemp is the one substance it's alright to be addicted to as long as you can stop when you want which you should be able to do if you have control of your mind. To those who don't know Marijuana is Mexican street slang that was adapted to make the drug sound worse than it is. It was originally spelled Marihuana. I've done some historical research.


I always say, 

The way to control Marijuana is to let it control you!!!


----------



## BioChemx (Jun 14, 2008)

Lol, California FTW. Yeah, i refer to myself as a "Vendor of good shit" Lol lol, I use to re-up with better shit until i got to that point were hey, you can buy in large bundles for cheap but look at all the Varieties! Lol every week and a half period i'd get a different ounce of bud. And i smoked a good portion of each bundle.. Being a vendor is so awsome mainly cause, You Get to try out all the buds in stock! which i can say is quite a big inventory.. @[email protected]

Though i grow myself i dont do it in heavy quantity though if i did i'd probably smoke my stock and share with friends, party and whatnot instead of sell it. I mean hey i put all the effort of growing the plant, i'm not gonna sell it for profit, I'm going to enjoy my hard work!


----------



## Maccabeus (Jun 17, 2008)

entrepreneurs who make there capital with bud are not drug dealers alright anyone who sells bud more than likely smokes it cause if you wanna make money on a controlled substance there is alot more lucrative substances


----------



## Bud Toking Maniac (Jun 20, 2008)

oh my dizzle, here i am smoking my peng off the leng and i see you bitches whining about bullshit,,,,,,,FUUUUUCK!


----------



## makinthemagic (Jul 3, 2008)

tsdriles06 said:


> if you sell weed do you consider yourself a drug dealer and if not what do you classify a drug dealer as?


my shrink sells me more drugs than anyone else has. i wish my bud guy would take my insurance card too.


----------



## Mr Kush (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll sell some bud every now and then when I need some extra cash but I wouldn't call myself a dealer because I ain't doing that shit all day everyday as a main source of income.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jul 6, 2008)

i feel where people are coming from when they think they're not selling drugs, but, let's see you tell that shit to the judge. i believe marijuana is a herb, but, if you get caught with enough, it won't matter if you sell any or not, the powers that be make the assumption regardless. branding you with the title, no matter your stance on the issue. hopefully, that new law gets passed in Cali opening the door for national decriminalization.


----------



## txhomegrown (Jul 8, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> The DSM IV classifies marijuana use as a dependence.
> 
> A addiction is any thing used left untreated will lead to death.


Everything leads to death. That is the inevitable end to life. Does that mean life is an addiction? 

And the DSM IV and all the other handy dandy tools used by drug counselers, psychologists and the like are there to provide false credibility to a job that usually produces no results except to fill the pockets of the practitioners.


----------



## Azgrow (Jul 8, 2008)

its just another husstle my man..sellin herb ,crack..life ins...food...everything is just someones husstle..i just choose to work my own thats all...peace az


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 8, 2008)

Actually the DSM IV and V which is to be released soon is to serve as a contextulation and documentation of every possible pyshcological disorder so that it can be categorized and used in the professional medical world for documentation and helping individuals.

Stop Dreaming about utopian societies and conspiricy theories.

No Ones Out to get you but your own mind....


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 8, 2008)

Pyscoligists and counselors do what they can to help, yes it doesnt provide tangible results always but if you have ever been in theropy you wouldnt be sitting there running your mouth about shit you have no idea about.

It does help people whether you (with no credible expierience) wants to say it doesnt.


----------



## txhomegrown (Jul 8, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Pyscoligists and counselors do what they can to help, yes it doesnt provide tangible results always but if you have ever been in theropy you wouldnt be sitting there running your mouth about shit you have no idea about.
> 
> It does help people whether you (with no credible expierience) wants to say it doesnt.


 
I m not sure if you were refering to me or not, but I must tell you that I worked at a residential drug and alcohol treatment center for four years. I worked closely with the councelors on a day to day basis, and was able to make my own obervations. On a daily basis, they spouted the same things over and over to every client that came through the doors. It sounded like a broken record.
I was working there while I finished my degree. B.S. History/Psychology. I went back to school when I was 46, so I was not just some kid straight out of mama and daddy's house that had no life experience at all. Fortunatly, I have made it all this time without the need to pay a stranger to listen to me talk and tell me what is wrong with my life. I have been able to figure that one out by myself on most occasions. Other times I had friends I could go to that would help me get my shit back together.
Please dont get me wrong, I was not completly running down therapy. It has its place and there are people in this world that obviously need it.


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 8, 2008)

They all do what their told to - just remember that. Great post Azgrow because you couldn't be more right - everything(all jobs) is just a hustle legal or not.


----------



## tsdriles06 (Jul 10, 2008)

theres just so much bad tabboo about being a drug dealer but think of all the people you make happy


----------



## loveformetal1 (Jul 10, 2008)

I think this statement is strong..

Until selling wed becomes priority over enjoying it, you are not a drug dealer.. 

that my theory


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 10, 2008)

Sound theory...


----------



## ThreeBTB (Jul 10, 2008)

Weed= Drug
Caffine= Drug
Tobacco= Drug 

Simple Answer.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 10, 2008)

sex=drug jealousy=drug ignorance=drug knowledge=drug arrogance=drug knitting=drug. many different people get off on many different things, all you gotta do is pick the dealer.


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 11, 2008)

I think the original question this thread asked has been thoroughly answered.


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 5, 2008)

If I sold weed I would call myself your friendly neighborhood pharmacist. Although weed is not a drug


----------



## Aslan King (Aug 6, 2008)

Calling me a drug dealer is like calling a guy that gives a cigarette to a bum and charging .25 cents a 7-11


----------



## GordonFreeman (Aug 6, 2008)

I sell green if i have over a half ounce, and i would like to think of myself as an urban pharmasist.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 7, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> marijuana sells itself


AMEN!!!!!

GG


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 7, 2008)

tsdriles06 said:


> if you sell weed do you consider yourself a drug dealer and if not what do you classify a drug dealer as?


I say You aren't a real d-boy if you do it a little here and there. For Real d-boys it's priority and life bra. It's all about money. I sell weed and things i won't mention. If u just sell a couple dubs you are nowhere near a dealer just a small businessman. Fo anyone to call theirself a d-boy you got to be pushin it not just $100 here and there. here in zone 1 you are considered a d-boy when you pushin onions to da small people on a daily basis. When people call you to buy sum wholesale you a d-boy.


----------



## walkeasy (Aug 8, 2008)

starbucks girls are drug dealers. yes.

today i went to starbucks for the very reason of I wanted some speed. and a flavored double shot later. i was speeding. for a matter of a fact, still might be. thats some good shit.


----------



## Budsworth (Aug 8, 2008)

Damn yall serious. Well I like the reefer dealer, cause he was my conection back in the day when I was young. I would hit that dude @ 7:00 am and roll my nickel bag.
I could get 3 pencil size joints, but thier would be 6 of us and we would wake and bake..Never did finish high school But where the fuck would you be without your pot dealer man??? Just think about the people that don't grow??? Where do they get there sweet dank buds??? I have to vote "yea "for drug dealers as long as they are responsiple drug dealers.


----------

